# Where to fish on the Wandle ?



## not-bono-ever (Apr 6, 2012)

Dur to redundancy, I have dug out my old fly rod and would like to start catching some trout ( and releasing them of course ) in/ around LOndon

Obvious candidate is the wandle - anyone have any idea where the best places to head to are ?

Or any other London suggestions appreciated

Cheers


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 7, 2012)

There's a group: http://www.wandlepiscators.net/


----------



## co-op (Apr 7, 2012)

It's a nice walk the length of the Wandle. You could just have a look for yourself while you do it (you need waders at a couple of places).


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 8, 2012)

just seen this on the beeb

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17626915


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 8, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> Obvious candidate is the wandle - anyone have any idea where the best places to head to are ?


 
The wet bits.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish torturer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2012)

Less harmful than the crap that leached into the water from the old Abbey Mills site etc before most of them were remediated. That used to kill the fish off slowly and horribly whenever the water board tried stocking in the 70s and 80s.   Back in the early '70s, on some hot days, the smell coming off the Wandle around Earlsfield could be eye-watering!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't know about know but 20 years ago The Wandle was great for catching a wide range  supermarket trollies.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2012)

Try bang right in the middle of Colliers Wood. It's a bit surreal; a chalk stream with trout in it situated there.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 9, 2012)

There's a chapter about trying to catch trout within the M25 in this book (it was made into a great documentary on BBC2 too). Might give you some ideas.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Don't know about know but 20 years ago The Wandle was great for catching a wide range supermarket trollies.


 
That stopped happening right around the time that shops started fitting the coin deposit mechanisms on their trollies.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 9, 2012)

A novel idea that doesn't quite seem to have reached the monster Tesco in Acre Lane yet 

Can't speak for the legendary Arndale Centre and neighbouring outlets ....


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> start catching some trout ( *and releasing them of course* ) in/ around LOndon


 
Releasing something that tastes that good, after torturing it with your hook!! ??


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2012)

um

decent suggestions, thanks

TBF, I havent caught enything for years it seems, so im not yet a fully fledged torturer! I have spare time - Its either Kyle and Loose women or hanging around in Croydon failing to catch fish.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 10, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> um
> 
> decent suggestions, thanks
> 
> TBF, I havent caught enything for years it seems, so im not yet a fully fledged torturer!


 
Have you tried putting bait on the hook?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 10, 2012)

WouldBe said:


> Have you tried putting bait on the hook?


 
Fly fishing...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> um
> 
> decent suggestions, thanks


 
Heck mine was a decent suggestion - catch them by all means but eat them then!! !!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> A novel idea that doesn't quite seem to have reached the monster Tesco in Acre Lane yet
> 
> Can't speak for the legendary Arndale Centre and neighbouring outlets ....


 
Legendary?
Would have thought "notoriously crap" or "infamously shite" would have been more apt.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 15, 2017)

reprise- i got a job and never made it to the Wandle. May go in April..I dont eat em or kill em anyway-  but apparently its not reccomened anyway as them fish may be full of bad things


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Wandle is not a clean river.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 17, 2017)

i hooked something in the wandle that went like a train. straightened my rod out. never had a run like it. 8lb line. by the sainsburys, in two foot of water. hooked it, straightened the rod out, ping!

any carp boys about?

south norwood lake is the a cracking, mysterious water. talk of upper 30s. very good anglers with just a few fish a year. complete opposite of a runs water. love it.


----------



## Jay13 (Apr 7, 2018)

BigMoaner said:


> i hooked something in the wandle that went like a train. straightened my rod out. never had a run like it. 8lb line. by the sainsburys, in two foot of water. hooked it, straightened the rod out, ping!
> 
> any carp boys about?
> 
> south norwood lake is the a cracking, mysterious water. talk of upper 30s. very good anglers with just a few fish a year. complete opposite of a runs water. love it.


There are some large carp in the wandle 15lb+


----------

